# Marley :( Selling and Vets..



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*.*

finished with this forum.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How old is Marley? I hope the vet has some good news for you, let us know. Marley is beautiful. I'm sure you can find him a great pet home where he will be loved and cherished! 

Brodysmom


----------



## zxckelly (Jul 3, 2009)

I don't get it. Why is the dog useless if it can't be shown/studded? So useless that it would be hated? Loyalty, companionship and love are all useless?

Hope the dog is given to a better home if that is the case!!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Oh I hope you hear good things! I have been worry the same thing about my newest addition JayJay. Both parents a KC papers. And His mothers, mother and father were Champions. But I swear when I bought him he had both and only lately I only see one testi. 

Please let us know what happens!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Its a business*

Breeders see dogs as a business asset first and not as pets.
If he is a full cryptorchid then he will be sterile.
Lets see what the vet says.


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Breeders see dogs as a business asset first and not as pets.
> If he is a full cryptorchid then he will be sterile.
> Lets see what the vet says.


Not all breeders, see dogs as business assets. I had intent of Breeding my Merle Zero but he grew to be a 11lbs. Plus the dangers of breeding a merle are to high for me. So Im gonna neuter him and he will be just a pet. And he will be stay here with us. Same with Honda she is 3 1/2lbs to small to breed, plus I really need to get her spayed. (Suck up my fears) She will be staying here with us and always has. I bred her myself, and she isnt going anywhere. :foxes15:

Mine are pets first, and only breeders if I or the Vet see fit. If anyone is gonna be bred it will be Kisses and that is all. 

I put in my 50 cents. Were not monsters, not all of us.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Small But Mighty said:


> I am going vets in half hour to see about Marleys tesicles, they haven't dropped and have gotten further up! Which means I can't show him, I am going to vets to see if this is harmful and what to do, if I can't stud him or show him hes usless to me, so I am going to sell him. It breaks my heart but its not fair for me to keep him knowing I can't use him, I don't want to hate him  he doesn't deserve it. If somethings wrong then I shall have him spayed.
> Such a shame as he is a lovely dog but anyway we will see what vets say!
> So worried for poor little Marley, I love him so much and both me and my partner are heartbroken.
> Will let you know more when I get back.


 Oh no how could you ?


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

He's not useless can't you just love him and keep him as a pet? If you're heartbroken why get rid of him just because of this? I don't get it? Why start hating him just because of this.

It's not his fault.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ciarra said:


> Not all breeders, see dogs as business assets. I had intent of Breeding my Merle Zero but he grew to be a 11lbs. Plus the dangers of breeding a merle are to high for me. So Im gonna neuter him and he will be just a pet. And he will be stay here with us. Same with Honda she is 3 1/2lbs to small to breed, plus I really need to get her spayed. (Suck up my fears) She will be staying here with us and always has. I bred her myself, and she isnt going anywhere. :foxes15:
> 
> Mine are pets first, and only breeders if I or the Vet see fit. If anyone is gonna be bred it will be Kisses and that is all.
> 
> I put in my 50 cents. Were not monsters, not all of us.


 Good for you ! so glad you keep your babies


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

You say you love him so much but if you can't make some money off him you want rid? I'm so shocked!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

poor marley  i hope all is well when you come back


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Are you a breeder who just keeps dogs for that purpose or did you buy marley as a pet and decide to breed from him? 

I must admit I amthe type of person who buys a pet and its for life unless dire circumstances say otherwise. (I have give a 11hh pony and a 16hh horse away for free).

However I have two horses now and Jake and no one and I mean no one or anything will have me part with them.

Jake is not KC registered and I bought him not wanting to show or breed so my circumstances are different to yours.

You say your both heartboken to have to sell him but Chi's are cheap to feed and keep in comparisson to some dogs so could you not keep him as a pet. 

I would not like to be in your shoes, how did it go at the vets

Cheers

Deme


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

If she bought him intent on breeding then thats his purpose it doesnt mean shes a bad person. She just wants him to do so well but if he has to be neutered he can't be shown or studed. I bought Tiny for and as a stud dog, he is proven but it doesnt mean i dont love him! I am a breeder and as a breeder i need a stud i can rely on. on the other hand i will be breeding Fifi once more and that will be her lot i will have her spayed and she will stay with me and my family till the end of as we love her soo much. We love Kiki and Tiny but Fifi is more a family dog. I hope i dont get slated! But SmallBut Mighty Doesn't deserve to be either!!! You all have different Points of view is all!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i have a feeling when i come back from work...in 5 hrs this wil have a lot of repies..oh boy!


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*post deleted*


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

exactly its up to you what you want to do with him he's you dog. Not everyone on here is against you. I just see him on Pets4homes  it is a shame i must say!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Small But Mighty said:


> Gosh! I came on here for support, I love this forum but if you are going to judge I do nto intend to be apart of it!
> 
> I love Marley, but I bought him to stud and show. I am not a bad person for wanting the best for Marley it would be horrible for him for seeing my other chihuahua win at a show and get all the praise.
> Id rather he was loved by someone who has there full attention.


Maybe it would have been better,not telling anybody on here,what you wanted to do with him,then you wouldn't have had the reaction !


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Well ship him over to me!

Also I don't really understand it as I could never do it, but a lot of breeders will keep a dog they expect to be show potential and after a few months it isn't and they rehome. It is a fact of the breeding world, if the dog can't do its "job" then it may be better off in a home with someone who can devote more attention to and love it regardless. It can be best for the dog. Marley will end up somewhere will he will be loved and maybe get more attention then where he is now, that isn't necessarily bad.

I could never personally do that, so don't all of think I'm "evil" I just know how a lot of breeders have to work. They can't keep them all. I just hope whatever happens is in the dogs best interest.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

I dont know what I think but you should do what you think is best Suzanne x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> If she bought him intent on breeding then thats his purpose it doesnt mean shes a bad person. She just wants him to do so well but if he has to be neutered he can't be shown or studed. I bought Tiny for and as a stud dog, he is proven but it doesnt mean i dont love him! I am a breeder and as a breeder i need a stud i can rely on. on the other hand i will be breeding Fifi once more and that will be her lot i will have her spayed and she will stay with me and my family till the end of as we love her soo much. We love Kiki and Tiny but Fifi is more a family dog. I hope i dont get slated! But SmallBut Mighty Doesn't deserve to be either!!! You all have different Points of view is all!


Hear hear... well said, we don't know the full circumstances and as I said I would hate to be in her shoes having to make a heart wrenching decision.

My 11hh pony I bought for my son, he was unsuitable and I bught him out of pity as he was abused, I give him the livery I was staying at and he give the pony a great time.

The other horse I had bought for me as a surprise but the circumstances stresed me so much I give the horse back.

So by giving them away I can see how hard a decision this is for "Small but mighty" 

I can also see why this topic has upset some people as they are thinking with their hearts which isn't a bad thing.

Chin up and do what you think is best for the little fella


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am sorry you are having to make this decision, if you do. I am not a breeder of dogs, and never want to be, but I am involved in breeding other animals and you simply cannot keep them all. Best of luck Small. I understand your leaving the forum, but I am sorry if you do. Hugs, Lin


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

well thanks i thought my comment was fair. We dont know her full points and shes not abd and it doesnt mean she won't miss him or love him and it doesnt mean she'll be happy to get rid off him!!! I think people on her judge to easily, Hopefully said without meaning any offence!!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Sorry for Marley... Hope things turn out well for you Little One.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

.....and my breeder got miffed because I won't show the girls...


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

Although we breed our dogs they are our babies.....if it turns out we can't breed from them because they don't make the grade then they are neutered and stay as pets. All are here for life that's why we have so many. We do not rehome unless there are serious issues [fighting etc] Many of our breeder friends think we are mad but there are many others like us who are just the same...... Who is to say who is right and who is wrong.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh dear.Im thinking this might be a case of somebody very disappointed so having their post be a little more extreme then they mean??
She does say she loves little Marley after all and maybe a pet home would be best if his inability to stud or show will cause her to resent him in time. Although I dont think he would get depressed just coz the other dog/s are shown and he isnt! Dogs dont really think that way(if he didnt get a walk or a chicken dinner and the others did he might be miffed tho!LOL).
I wonder if young Marley is local to anyone?? It would be great to keep him in the family wouldnt it???


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That is how i got my Daisy, she couldnt be bred from anymore.
I couldnt do that myself, but to each their own i guess.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Of course a pet home would suit Marley if that is what it turns out to be. Poor dear, she is devastated but Marley is meanted to be part of a breeding/showing program. It doesn't mean he isnt loved and doted on. If breeders kept every dog that should be bred or couldn't show they'd be called hoarders.

Not all breeders show and some have resources to keep more "pets" around than others do. we have to remeber that each pet takes up much time and resources, if she is busy with showing and breeding program she'd be doing the unselfish act by rehoming.

I am sure this is a terrible disappointment to you and your partner. I know that you'll do right by Marley in any case. Please don't leave !!! I hate when that happens...


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

rubia said:


> Of course a pet home would suit Marley if that is what it turns out to be. Poor dear, she is devastated but Marley is meanted to be part of a breeding/showing program. It doesn't mean he isnt loved and doted on. If breeders kept every dog that should be bred or couldn't show they'd be called hoarders.
> 
> Not all breeders show and some have resources to keep more "pets" around than others do. we have to remeber that each pet takes up much time and resources, if she is busy with showing and breeding program she'd be doing the unselfish act by rehoming.
> 
> I am sure this is a terrible disappointment to you and your partner. I know that you'll do right by Marley in any case. Please don't leave !!! I hate when that happens...


I totally agree, her breeding and showing isnt a hobby, its more of a job. I hate to think about it this way, but if you have an employee that isnt right for the job. Or coming in late all the time. Do you keep them around? No your lay them off or fire them. I hate to compare this to animals but thats how it is. 

I Rehomed my Scottie and my 2 designer dogs because they didnt fit into my family. or work in my pack. Does it make me a bad person to rehome them? No!

I support whatever happens "Small but Mighty", Cause you will do of course what is best for Marley. Dont leave. I was called a BYB and a puppymiller by members on here. I was told I was gonna go to hell and I didnt have a soul because I wouldnt fix my dogs. It bugged me alittle but I brushed it off. People can talk big behind a computer monitor. But I bet they couldnt say those things to my face.

Please dont say mean things. Just think "If you could walk a mile in her shoes." She needs support, not slander.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I certainly don't think you are a bad person because of rehoming a dog (that would make me a complete hypocrite wouldn't it?). I think the way you worded it is what makes you sound bad though. Things like "if I can't breed him or show him he's useless to me" and "I don't want to hate him", are going to get a harsh reaction from people here. Most of us are NOT breeders. We don't not think of our chi's as "stock" we think of them as family members, our children. So hearing statements like that are bound to get our feathers ruffled.

I think you have been on the forum long enough to know this about us here. I think that a post like that on any forum of mainly owners who have chi's as pets and not breeding stock, will get the same reaction.

I really hope for the best for Marley, whether you choose to "get rid" of him or keep him.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I don't think you are a bad person you simply can't keep them all and it ain't that he is useless he will be a very good pet but he is not a help to you so I understand I do not breed but I do understand don't worry about what people say you know in your heart you are doing what is best for him.So please don't leave because we would love for you to stay and put some pics of the pups and your other babies up.you could also put the Marley is up for a apdoption in that section of the board.


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

What about the breeder you bought him from? If he/she is reputable, he/she would probably help you out and wouldn't want him just floating around or being rehomed without his/her say (and if they won't help you out.. I have to wonder if they are reputable... and if they are not reputable... well, I wouldn't breed a dog from such a breeder in the first place...).

Your wording of "useless" is partly what will get people up in arms. Most of us don't see our Chis as a means to and end. They are an end to themselves, they give us love and affection and be our little buddies. 

What would you have done if you could show him but he never did well in the ring? It sounds like you're assuming he could have placed.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

See not everyone is against you SmallButMighty its just thta they respect theirs as pets and will never breed from them. I hope you find him the perfect home he deserves! I understand how much you love him, when Bentley went i was gutted as i spent so much time with him and i had had him since he was 6months old. Its just that my breeding programme needed different genes and i believed he was going to the perfect new home and as Serife wanted him so much i let her take him. It didnt mean i wasn't upset as i was i alsmost cried!!!!  Good luck an dim sure there are many people on here backing you including me! x


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

*post deleted*


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

We'd love to hear how it all goes  !!!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Aww that is great if you can keep in touch and visit. Marley is a stunner and he will be lucky to have 2 mums . 

Rockys breeder recently rehomed a 2 yr old girl, she ad a C section and could be breed from anymore, she is a fantastic breeder and a lovely woman and it certainly wouldn't make me think any less of her. If I was gonna have another chi I would go back to her for a pup.

I feel for you having to rehome Marley, it is hearbreaking and very difficult. I recently rehomed my parrot that we had in the family for 20yrs and it was hard but it was for the best.

Good luck, please don't leave the forum.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Very sad, but this is very much the norm in the dog UK show world...though I don't dispute there are exceptions...

I hope you'll do the right thing and pay to have Marley neutered BEFORE you re-home him?

I think what upset many people was the fact that you said in your original post, that you didn't want to look at him and hate him 

Sorry couldn't work that reasoning out...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Our Breeder arranged for Jerry's neuter before I brought him home. I paid the cost.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Our Breeder arranged for Jerry's neuter before I brought him home. I paid the cost.


I think that is the sign of a responsible breeder 

A good rescue (in my opinion) neuters before re-homing where possible, surely a good breeder (generalising) should be willing to do the same if they care about their dogs?

x


----------



## Jasper's Dad (Jun 22, 2009)

Rosiesmum said:


> Very sad, but this is very much the norm in the dog UK show world...though I don't dispute there are exceptions...
> 
> I hope you'll do the right thing and pay to have Marley neutered BEFORE you re-home him?
> 
> ...


I think you hit it right on the head she just didn't explain it all the right way.!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes and she is being a responsible breeder and making sure this is carried out. maybe to start with she didnt explain properly, but it didnt help really when everyone jumped to such quick conclusions.


----------

